

Ask HN: How to promote Android applications? - holdenk

I've created a free site monitoring Android application (Pigs Can Fly Site Monitor) and I'm wondering what steps I should take to promote it. Has anyone here promoted there own Android applications before? What worked? What didn't?
======
digispaghetti
If you feel the app is useful, there are a myriad of sites out there who may
be willing to review your app (Phandroid, Android & Me, etc) which is a good
place to start. Other sites related to site administration might also be good
to talk to.

If the tool is free, you could also promote it via it's own website or blog
and allow users to download the APK, or give them a QRCode on the site that
allows them to get ti directly from the market using the barcode scanner tool

~~~
holdenk
I hadn't thought of putting the QR code on the site, neat idea :)

